# BL Advent Calendar 2015 - Call of Chaos.



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 1*: Divine Will.









*THE STORY*: _When the last survivor of a Chaos cult seeks to assassinate an Inquisitor at a huge public gathering, a Vindicare Assassin is the only one who might be able to stop it. There is more than just a life on the line, however, as the battle of ideologies unfolds._

This actually seems interesting. 

Path to Glory: Warhammer Age of Sigmar.









*Warhammer Digital Advent Calendar: Day 1*:
_Begin your journey on the Path to Glory! Choose your champion, gather your warband and battle for the favour of the Dark Gods with a brand new set of rules for Warhammer Age of Sigmar._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It's a whole new way to play games of Warhammer Age of Sigmar! Start your very own Chaos warband, either choosing the models you want to use, or by rolling on tables to see who turns up to follow you (and who doesn't love a random table?). Battle your opponents and grow your warband as you seek to become a mighty daemon prince and make your mark on the Mortal Realms._

To be honest I couldn't care less of Fantasy but I'm posting it because OCD:


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

It looks like the ebook version of Pharos will be released on Christmas day!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 2*: The Unending Storm.









*THE STORY*:
_The Warson, a Khornate champion, leads his warband on a mighty quest across the realms. Over and over he proves his might against the Stormcast Eternals, but how long can he escape Sigmar's judgment?_

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_It's a blood-soaked and brutal tale that pits the followers of Khorne against Sigmar's champions. Which god's servants will come put on top?_

*Day 2*: Advent Day 2: Warhammer 40,000 Path to Glory.









_Begin your journey on the Path to Glory! Pick a champion, gather a warband and wage war across the galaxy to prove who truly has the favour of Chaos, with this set of brand new rules for Warhammer 40,000._

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_It's the perfect chance to prove your skill, or at least your loyalty to the Chaos gods, and play loads of great games of Warhammer 40,000 in the process._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 3*: In Wolves' Clothing









*Story*:
_The Space Wolves hunt a dangerous foe, one who will be as much a threat to them after his death as he is with a blade..._

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_Space Wolves hunt Lucius the Eternal, one of the galaxy's greatest swordsmen. And we all know what happens to Lucius' killer if he feels any pride or satisfaction, so the story promises to be very dark and very, very bloody..._

*Day 3*: Warhammer Age of Sigmar Khorne Painting Guide









_This Warhammer Age of Sigmar painting guide focusses on the followers of Khorne._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It's the ultimate guide to painting your collection of Warhammer Age of Sigmar Chaos miniatures in the crimson and brass of the Blood God._

Is it just me who really hate the design and set-up for the new BL-website? Like it more difficult to orientate than before, especially the Advent part. I prefered before when you actually saw a calendar.

*Edit*: Also fun to see Lucius in a post-Heresy-story but since it's a short with Space Wolves in it, I'm highly doubtful I will get it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

March of Time said:


> It looks like the ebook version of Pharos will be released on Christmas day!


Where did you hear or read about this?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 4*: By the Horns.









*THE STORY*:
_Chrysaor the Wanton, a Lord of Slaanesh, faces his destiny as he and his warband encounter Stormcast Eternals while ravaging the villages of the ever-changing region known as the Plinth._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_Rob Sanders brings his uniquely grisly take on Chaos to the servants of Slaanesh._

*Day 4*: Warhammer 40,000 Khorne Painting Guide.









*DESCRIPTION*
_Across the Imperium of Man, entire worlds tremble in fear at the thought of an assault by the crazed servants of the Blood God, Khorne. The crimson-and-brass clad Chaos Space Marines who worship this dread entitiy are brutal and savage – and this painting guide gives you all the tips, techniques and colour schemes you need to dedicate your own warband to this most warlike of deities.

This title is available in two editions, designed to provide the best reading experience on mobile phones and tablets. But you don’t have to choose – buying this product will allow you to download both versions, so you’ll always be able to have the right edition on your device. Both versions are ePub 3 files. For more information about these, check out our Formats and Ranges page._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_If blood-soaked savagery is your thing, you'll love this detailed guide to making your Chaos Space Marines look like, well, blood-soaked savages._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 5*: Gift of the Gods.









*THE STORY*:
_Lord Antonidas Hajos, the leader of a banished faction of Dire Claws Chaos Space Marines, looks to spread the worship of the Dark Gods to the people of a backwater feral world._

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_It's a look at how the acolytes of Chaos spread the worship of their dark masters, and what that means for those who fall under their sway._

*Day 5*: Battleplan – Monolith.









*DESCRIPTION*:
_All across the Mortal Realms, the champions of the Dark Gods erect great monoliths to celebrate their deeds. Each is covered in fell runic script detailing the legend of the champion who raised it, and at its apex is set the rune of their patron god. This battleplan allows you to fight for control of such a monolith and use its dread power to aid you on your Path to Glory._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 6*: The Gift of Khorne.









*THE STORY*:
_A magically protected city of the free peoples still stands, and a Khorne champion named Gigante seeks the ultimate gift of Khorne, daemonhood, by destroying it and killing all of its defenders._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It shows how far a servant of the Blood God will go to achieve his apotheosis and ascend to daemonhood. And what happens when he displeases his master..._

*Day 6*: Altar of War – Megalith.









*DESCRIPTION*
_The path of Chaos is a long one, and ascendant warlords will stop at nothing to elevate their position above that of their rivals. Countless worlds across the galaxy are studded with great megaliths, raised by these champions of Chaos in the names of their dark patrons. Of course, should one of these idols be brought low before its completion, the gods’ favour would surely turn against its would-be gloryseeker… Battle your rivals over such a megalith as you tread the Path to Glory._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_If you want a new way to gain the favour of your patron god in your Path to Glory campaign, look no further! This victor of this mission will be richly rewarded with favour... but if the defender of the Megalith lets it fall, their master will look harshly upon their failure._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 7*: Jackalwolf.









*THE STORY*:
_Fenris. One of the mightiest worlds of the Imperium, home to the Space Wolves Chapter of the Adeptus Astartes, an impregnable bastion of humanity's might... or is it? When the treacherous Word Bearers come to Fenris, it falls to Lukas the Trickster, the so-called Jackalwolf, to defend his home world from the interlopers. Can even his vaunted cunning defeat their machinations, or will Lukas – and his Chapter – fall to the Dark Gods?_

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It's the first Black Library tale to focus on Lukas the Trickster, and the fate of the Space Wolves Chapter lies in his hands..._

*Day 7*: The Blasted Wastes Terrain Guide.











*DESCRIPTION*
_Aeons of savage conflict have reduced the once lush and fertile landscape of the Blasted Wasters to a smouldering charnel ground. Scorched by howling, fire-laden winds that incinerate soil and char the very bedrock, the cruel terrain is stained blood red, lacerated with cruel fissures and littered with skulls. With this guide, you can recreate this landscape to use as the backdrop for your games of Warhammer Age of Sigmar._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_If you want to theme your battlefield to the twisted plains on which Chaos warbands battle one another, or simply to make it look like a unique corner of the Mortal Realms, this guide to painting a Realm of Battle board and Chaos Dreadhold are for you._

*Not sure why you'd only give Lukas the Trickster a small Advent short on not even 3 pages? Like a story like this deserves at least a 50-pages short story if not a novella.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 8*: Daemon of the Deep









*THE STORY*:
_The seeds of corruption lurk beneath the surface of an idylic island village, where the forces of Nurgle and Slaanesh vie for the souls of its inhabitants._
*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_It's Chaos on Chaos action in the Mortal Realms. What happens when the servants of two of the Ruinous Powers have the same idea? Well, you're about to find out..._

*Day 8*: Daemon Worlds Terrain Guide.









*DESCRIPTION*:
_Warp storms like the Eye of Terror and the Maelstrom are areas where realspace and the otherworld of the warp collide. When such storms erupt, worlds caught within them are subject to horrifying changes. The surface of such planets is bathed in the stuff of Chaos, and becomes home to daemons and unimaginable horrors, not to mention packs of depraved Chaos Space Marines. And within these storms, such worlds become battlegrounds for the servants of the Dark Gods, their very surfaces shaped by the loyalties of whoever is ascendant in the wars that constantly rage upon them. This eBook provides a guide to painting your Realm of Battle board and Warhammer 40,000 scenery to represent the blasted surface of such a daemon world._

This digital product is the first thing that looks remotely interesting for me.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 9*: Siegemaster.









*THE STORY*:
_On the world of Harrowar, siege lines and armies span the entire planet... but after years of preparation, war is yet to begin. Warsmith Bakulos arrives to take command of the Iron Warriors and ensure that the continent-spanning siege becomes a war that he can win. But his old comrade Kurr doesn't see it that way, and Bakulos remembers the events that have led them both to this place and the final confrontation that inevitably awaits them._

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_It shows the fractured and broken Iron Warriors through the eyes of one of their own. Bakulos' reminisces of what once was and how things came to be are compelling, the hints of the tragic events of the Horus Heresy and afterwards intriguing... and the ending is as close to heartbreaking as Warhammer 40,000 gets._

*Day 9*: The Blasted Wastes I.









*DESCRIPTION*
_Within the Mortal Realms are places so corrupted by the taint of Chaos that the landscape itself rebels against nature, twisting into something resembling the Realm of Chaos itself. Two such places are the Foundry of Rage, a continent-spanning smithy where devotees of the Blood God toil in their millions to outfit his armies, and the foetid Putrefax Sump – a great bog formed from a mass of tiny, squirming creatures and ruled over by Nurgle’s putrid hordes. This eBook provides rules for setting your battles in these blasted wastes. _

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_Play your games of Warhammer Age of Sigmar in areas of the Mortal Realms devoted to Khorne and Nurgle, complete with all sorts of additional rules. And if you're playing a Path to Glory campaign, using the rules for the god your warband worships offers greater rewards if you win... and massive penalties if you lose. You know what they say: no risk, no reward._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 10*: The Last Gift.











*THE STORY*
_Tzeentchian champion Ompallious Zeyros brings the fires of change to the forces of the Plague God as he seeks vengeance against the sol-called ""Lord Rotskull"", Ephraim Bollos. But the two are more than just old foes. The last survivors of the same tribe, they are linked by a shared past... will that be enough to stay Zeyros' hand and spare Bollos' life?_

*READ IT BECAUSE*
*It's a strange and twisted tale of two friends/enemies (is "frenemies" a word?), worshippers of different gods, united by a shared past and torn apart by differing destinies.*

*Day 10*: Daemon Worlds: The Eye of Terror.









*DESCRIPTION*:
_The daemon worlds of the Eye of Terror are places of unbridled horror and eternal war. Across warp-blasted surfaces, legions of daemons and warbands of Chaos Space Marines wage eternal war for the amusement of their infernal masters. This eBook provides rules for setting your Warhammer 40,000 games on the Daemon worlds of the Eye of Terror._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It's two brand new settings for your games of Warhammer 40,000. Each game you play will bring a suitably random effect, and when it's part of a Path to Glory campaign, there are great rewards available if you win... or tremendous punishments if you don't._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 11*: Black Iron.









*THE STORY*:
_Bored of life garrisoning a daemon world in the Eye of Terror, Warsmith Kallus of the Iron Warriors takes his destiny into his hands and seeks the favour of the Warmaster, Abaddon the Despoiler. He is tasked with a mission that will secure his ascension to the ranks of the Black Legion: infiltrate and capture a forge world controlled by his former brothers. What will Kallus do to meet his goals... and what will it cost him?_

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_Daring plans, sundered brotherhoods and dark humour await in this devilish little tale that shows the cunning side of the Iron Warriors... and how they can never match up to the devastating intelligence of Abaddon the Despoiler._

*Day 11*: Warhammer Age of Sigmar Nurgle Painting Guide.









*DESCRIPTION*:
_The followers of the Plague God Nurgle infest the Mortal Realms like insects infest a corpse. Their rotting, bloated flesh, corroded armour and the feculent marks of Nurgle make them distinctive and unique – and great fun to paint, This guide provides you with two ways to paint your Putrid Blightkings and other Nurgle models, making use of some of the more putrescent colours in the Citadel range._

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
*If you want to paint your Putrid Blightkings and other Chaos models in the distinctive colours of Nurgle, this is the eBook for you. Learn to use Citadel Shades to make your models look favoured by the Plague God.*

*So these latest two stories about the Iron Warriors actually seems interesting.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 12*: The Prodigal.









*THE STORY*:
_Lykerna, the City of Light, sits in the Realm of Hysh in permanent tribute to the Tyrion, Lord of Light. But although it was once his home before the Blood God found him and twisted him to His gore-soaked service, the Chaos champion Graunos has never seen it... Forsaken and seeking revenge, he returns at the head of an army. Will he topple the gleaming towers, or will the light prevail?_

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_It's a first glimpse at life in the Realm of Light, with hints about the nature of the god Tyrion and, of course, lots of good, old-fashioned Chaos action._

*Day 12*: Warhammer 40,000 Nurgle Painting Guide.









*DESCRIPTION*:
_Nurgle is a god of life and decay, and his followers march to battle in the colours of rot and mould and slime, all the forms of life that the Plague God exalts. This painting guide provides two examples of such colour schemes. The nihilistic warband known as The Purge wear armour in sickly green and stark black, while Plague Marines couple a rancid green with corroded brass._

*READ IT BECAUSE*:
_If manky green armour, corroded metal and rotting flesh is your thing, this is the painting guide for you. Step-by-step instructions for Plague Marines (using a classic model!) and traitors from 'The Purge' warband help you to mark out your Chaos Space Marines as followers of Nurgle._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 13*: A Song for the Lost.









*THE STORY*:
_In the Basilica of Himaeus the Justicar, nursing his latest beating from Bishop Eziah, young Ulix waits for Sister D’Fey to come and sing to him the only song that can ease his pain. He knows not why the other boys in the dorm hate her presence – nor does he care. When she sings the Song for the Lost, all his fears are soothed. As her voice lulls him to sleep, he cannot know that in his desire to escape the hardships of his life, he walks a path to an even darker future._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It's a tale of mystery and intrigue in the heart of an Imperial temple that turns into something quite different – and very dangerous. Dark and twisted, to say anything else would give it away completely._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 14*: The Crystal of Fate.









*THE STORY*:
_Lord Phostrin of the Sky Shoals, a Tzeentchian warlord, has grown tired of being manipulated by sorcerers. Now he seeks to climb out from under their sway with a magical gem possessed by Kairos Fateweaver that has the power to grant great power and immortality to its bearer. He has only to find it and claim it to achieve his destiny._

*Day 14*: Trial of Champions.









*DESCRIPTION*
_Four rival Chaos warbands have mustered at an unhallowed battleground to take part in the mysterious Trial of Champions. The prize for the winner is known to all – favour in the eyes of the Dark Gods and a step closer to immortality – but the nature of the trial will not be revealed until the warlords take their appointed places. Altar of War: Trial of Champions is a mission for Warhammer 40,000 specially designed for use with the Path to Glory rules._
*
READ IT BECAUSE*
_Four players, four armies, one massive dose of tabletop carnage – and massive rewards for your Path to Glory campaign._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 15*: Blood and Iron.









*THE STORY*:
_Ferrix, an Iron Warriors warpsmith on the corrupted forge world of Dementius, has his sights set on the most powerful fusion of daemon and machine he has yet attempted, seeking to unleash the violence of Khorne through the ultimate weapon._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It chronicles an audacious plan to install a daemonic essence in the mightiest of destructive machines: a corrupted Imperial Titan._

*Day 15*: Warhammer Age of Sigmar Slaanesh Painting Guide.









*DESCRIPTION*:
_The mortal followers of Slaanesh wear a wide range of colours, from subtle and disturbingly organic hues to bright, vibrant colours that engage their dulled senses. This painting guide gives you two colour schemes for painting Chaos Warriors, one for the Clamour of Bliss warband and the other in the garish pink and gold of the Court of Vain Rapture._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_If bright pink is your thing, this is the painting guide for you. The followers of Slaanesh are stylish, after all..._

*Is it just me who find it weird that he decided to name the Iron Warrior the same name which is used in McNeills Iron Warrior-stories?*


----------



## Marshal_Loss (Dec 16, 2015)

The name is slightly different - the character in Storm of Iron/Angel Exterminatus etc is named Forrix.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Marshal_Loss said:


> The name is slightly different - the character in Storm of Iron/Angel Exterminatus etc is named Forrix.


Ahh that explains it!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 16*: Gorechosen.









*THE STORY*
_In the sulphur-choked hellhole known as Scorchpit, the slaughterpriest Akhagor affirms his faith by slaying those who battle eternally in that forsaken place. To the deathbringer Vorhak, however, some opponents are worthier than others – opponents such as the mighty Stormcast Eternals against whom Korghos Khul is said to make war. The Red Path leads in many directions, but which of these two champions will the warhorde follow to ultimate glory?_

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_A Bloodbound warband's Gorechosen may follow the will of their master, but that doesn't mean that they always agree on the right path... and when you're dealing with blood-crazed lunatics, that has the potential to turn deadly._

*Day 16*: Warhammer 40,000 Slaanesh Painting Guide.









*DESCRIPTION*
_For the jaded servants of the God of Pleasure, anything that can make them feel is to be savoured – and that includes bright and clashing colours. This painting guide provides two colour schemes for painting your Slaanesh Chaos Space Marines – a Noise Marine in black with some lovely purple and gold trims, and the fleshy pink and vibrant purple of the Flawless Host._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 17*: Glory from Chaos.









*THE STORY*
_Jetek Suberei of the White Scars gains a most curious ally when he and his savage battle-brothers pursue the Tzeentchian sorcerer Karnel the Ruinous to a mysterious planet to save their captured brothers. As events unfold on Valaena, Suberei will have to face his own prejudices if he is to succeed with his mission._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_The savage hero of the Deathwatch story 'First to Hunt' returns, back in the bosom of his Chapter. And he's given a strange ally indeed, upon whom he'll have to rely if he's to defeat his foe and avenge his brothers._

*Day 17*: The Blasted Wastes 2.









*DESCRIPTION*
_Within the Mortal Realms are places so corrupted by the taint of Chaos that the landscape itself rebels against nature, twisting into something resembling the Realm of Chaos itself. Two such places are the sickeningly fragrant slopes of Mount Hedon – the domain of Slaanesh worshipping Hedonites, and the Crystalline Shores, where drifts of crystal are deposited by waves of ethereal, blue fire and the warriors of Tzeentch rule with an iron fist. Set your games of Warhammer Age of Sigmar in these domains of the gods with this set of rules._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_Set your games on the slopes of Mount Hedon, where perfumed air from orifices in the living mountain can bring madness and ecstasy. Or venture onto the Crystalline Shores and brave the Firetide as you battle your foes._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 18*: The Eighth Victory









*THE STORY*
_Krev Deathstalker, a mighty lord of the Bloodbound, must deal with Sigmar's Stormcast Eternals and the ambitions of his own inner circle if he is to achieve his ultimate goal of daemonhood. But despite these seemingly insurmountable challenges, one eternal fact remains that may yet see Krev complete his quest: Khorne cares not from whence the Blood flows._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_Brutal, bloodthirsty and vengeful... yep, Krev Deathstalker is a lord of Khorne, alright. But he's also cunning, and he has a plan for his eighth victory. There's a massive twist in this tale... but not necessarily the one you might expect._

*Day 18*: Daemon Worlds: The Maelstrom.









*DESCRIPTION*
_In the twisted depths of the Maelstrom, brutal renegades and blood-crazed servants of the Dark Gods battle to earn the glory of their eternal patrons. Across an infinite variety of daemon worlds, they fight battle after battle with a single goal: proving themselves worthy of their master's favour. This eBook provides rules for setting your Warhammer 40,000 games on the Daemon worlds of the Eye of Terror._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_Whether you want to set your games on a Slaaneshi planet where riotous colours and soporific scents overwhelm your warriors' senses, or on the ever-changing crystal surface of a Tzeentchian fireworld, this expansion provides you with everything you need to have a different experience in your Warhammer 40,000 battles._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 19*: Midnight Rotation.









*THE STORY*
_It started as just another midnight rotation for Cawkus, trooper, second class of the 50th Urdesh Regular, guarding Munitorum supplies at Depot 686 during a months-long siege. Retrace his footsteps as he recounts the events of that fateful night and uncovers a conspiracy that could strike at the heart of the city._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It's a sneaky little story set in the build-up to one of the pivotal battles of the Sabbat Worlds Crusade, and shows the insidious nature of the servants of Chaos, and the danger they pose to the unity of the Imperial forces._

*Day 19*: The Rewards of Chaos.









*DESCRIPTION*
_Altars dedicated to the different aspects of the Chaos gods have been built all across the mortal realms. These altars can endow petitioners with supernatural rewards if their patron god feels so inclined – or painful punishments if they do not! Sometimes altars lie in close proximity to each other, and when this happens they act as a focal point for battles between followers of the different gods. Rival warbands will fight until only one side is left standing, the winner receiving great favour from their patron god.This battleplan is based upon just such a conflict. _

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_Four altars dominating the battlefield, each providing great power to those brave enough to harness it... at some substantial risk, of course. With different rewards for your general and any priests or wizards who try to use the power of the altars, and each god offering a different prize, there's enough variety here to ensure that no two games are ever going to be the same._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 20*: Godless.









*THE STORY*
_A far-wandering Slaaneshi warband are led by an oracle to an ancient temple where a shadow of their lost god is said to dwell. The temple is not undefended, however, and they use all their skill to prise the truth from the ancient stones and their seraphon protectors._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_One of the great mysteries of the Age of Sigmar is just what happened to Slaanesh... and it's as much a mystery to the god's servants as to readers. We can't say you'll find out the truth in this story, but you'll certainly get some insight into what it's like when your god stops answering your prayers._

*Day 20*: The Rewards of Chaos.









*DESCRIPTION*
_Altars dedicated to the different aspects of the Chaos gods have been built all across the galaxy. These altars can endow petitioners with supernatural rewards if their patron god feels so inclined – or painful punishments if they do not! Sometimes altars lie in close proximity to each other, and when this happens they act as a focal point for battles between followers of the different gods. Rival warbands will fight until only one side is left standing, the winner receiving great favour from their patron god. Centre your battle on such an area and fight for the glory of your chosen power._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_Four altars, each one offering great rewards to any character brave enough to invoke its power... or horrible punishment if they're not worthy. Dare you fight over such a battlefield and risk the wrath of the gods? Of course you dare..._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 21*: Without fear.









*DESCRIPTION*
_Aeneas prepares for battle. He performs the sacred rituals that stir the machine-spirits of his weapons and armour, and joins his battle-brothers in reciting the ancient oaths of their unit. On the planet below, hordes of Chaos-tainted cultists await their arrival, driven beyond reason by their desire to kill. But Aeneas knows that the Ultramarines will be victorious, no matter the odds – because they are without fear._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It's a unique look at what goes through the head of an Ultramarine as he prepares to bring the Emperor's fury to his foes, delivered by a master in the art of creating relatable Space Marine characters._

*Day 21*: Lair of the Beast









*DESCRIPTION*
_The mortal realms are inhabited by terrible monsters. Ambitious warlords often lead their followers in raids on the lairs of these creatures in order to steal their young. Such an undertaking is fraught with danger, if an monstrous guardian is standing watch over its nest. This eBook enables you to fight a battle between two champions of the Chaos gods. Both have learnt of the location of a monster’s lair, but they must defeat their rival before they can steal the monster’s young!_

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_As if an opposing army wasn't enough, add a monster to your games of Warhammer of Sigmar... And if it's part of a Path to Glory campaign, the winner gets to add the monster to their army, making this a tense, fraught game with a big prize on the line (very big, depending on the monster you choose...)_


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 22*: The Sacrifice.









*THE STORY*
_After sacrificing a vampire in exchange for a glimpse of his fate, Tzeentchian sorcerer Arioso must travel to the Valley of Fallen Gods to complete the ritual that will bring about his apotheosis. However, the Changer of Ways is not the only deity to wield power in the Realm of Death...._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_Visions of the future... you should never trust them, as Arioso finds out to his cost. Saying any more would spoil the twist, but rest assured that when he's promised eternal life, it is delivered... in a way._

*Day 22*: Altar of War: Lair of the Beast.









*DESCRIPTION*
_Many battlefields are located in wilderness areas far from civilisation... areas that might just be home to monstrous predators . As battle rages, they are drawn to the battlefield, and new prey... This mission allows you to add a few such creatures to your games of Warhammer 40,000, creating a whole new set of dangers on the battlefield..._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_If the enemy doesn't kill you, the local life might just... A great way to add an extra twist to your games of Warhammer 40,000, and pull out some extra models from your collection. Maybe your battle takes place on a world being overrun by the Hive Mind, with Carnifexes hunting both sides, or perhaps some monstrous Daemon Princes are on the prowl... the only limit is your imagination._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 23*: The Staff of Asclepius.









*THE STORY*
_Wounded Ultramarines Apothecary Isstvan Cantaro, the last survivor of an attack on his ship, seeks to protect the sacred gene-seed of his battle-brothers from the vile intent of Dzyban of the Emperor's Children, and the hundreds of cultists now stalking the ship._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_The most sacred duty of the Space Marine Apothecary – to keep safe the genetic material from which new Space Marines are made – goes under the spotlight. Graham McNeill has crafted a tight, tense tale with twist after twist and a great insight into these most noble of Adeptus Astartes warriors._

*Day 23*: Warhammer Age of Sigmar Tzeentch Painting Guide.









*DESCRIPTION*
_Bright colours and interesting visual effects are the hallmarks of the warbands devoted to the Changer of Ways. This eBook gives you ideas for two different colour schemes to make your Tzeentchian Chaos Warriors stand out. The shifting metallic blue and green of the Bleak Horde and the stygian darkness of the Brethren of Moeraix both receive full step-by-step guides._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It includes two stunning and quite different colour schemes for Warriors of Tzeentch, including some interesting tips and techniques. We love the Brethren of Moeraix scheme so much, there might be some Chaos Warriors getting bought and painted very soon..._

*I must question that a character shares the same name as a planet of huge importance. Now we're talking unimaginative on a huge level. But we see McNeill return with his Ultramarines and Emperor's Children combined into one.*


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like they are selling the stories in two bundles today.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/40k-qr-collection.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/aos-qr-collection.html

19.99€ for the 40k bundle and 24.99€ for the aos bundle.

I tallied up the prices. Individually all 12 stories in the 40k bundle would cost 26.88€. And likewise 31.88€ for the aos stories.

So if anyone have bought them, just how much story do you get in these shorties? They are either 1.49€ or 2.99€. With a single outlier of 3.49€.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Looks like they are selling the stories in two bundles today.
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/40k-qr-collection.html
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/aos-qr-collection.html
> ...


Frankly NONE of this years stories have had the least bit interesting for me. Too much AoS and throw-away 40k stories. Not even the one from ADB and Dan Abnett caught my attention, so unfortunately I can't help you with the question. I've just tried to collect them all in one thread for discussions.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 24*: Lord of the Cosmic Gate.









*THE STORY*
_Rikjard of the Many Numbers has done all the calculations and figured out all the variables – soon the path to Tzeentch's realm will be revealed. His vast army of mutated terrors, barbarous warlords and daemonic servants is amassed, and stands ready to march for the Crystal Labyrinth. Rikjard is determined that nothing will stand in their way, not even the great host of seraphon that is about to descend upon them..._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_It's sorcerer against slann in a magical battle that could have dire consequences for the Mortal Realms. A glimpse into a different kind of devotion to Chaos, and the efforts it takes to stop the Dark Gods from destroying everything._

*Day 24*: Warhammer 40,000 Tzeentch Painting Guide.









*DESCRIPTION*
_The followers of Tzeentch worship change and diversity. From the lowliest Rubricae, just the spirit of a long-dead warrior animating a suit of sealed armour, to the greatest of sorcerers, all bring a touch of colour to the battlefields of the 41st millennium. This eBook contains step-by-step guides for painting Chaos Space Marines in the classic blue-and-gold of the Thousand Sons and the rich navy and crimson of the Scourged._

*READ IT BECAUSE*
_An army of Thousand Sons Rubricae marching across a battlefield is an iconic sight, and this painting guide gives you the colours and techniques you need to replicate that for yourself._


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> Frankly NONE of this years stories have had the least bit interesting for me. Too much AoS and throw-away 40k stories. Not even the one from ADB and Dan Abnett caught my attention, so unfortunately I can't help you with the question. I've just tried to collect them all in one thread for discussions.


Ah, looks like its a miss then. I was on the fence about the 40k pack. Ive resolved not to buy more AoS stories, as Ive been burned too many times with their mostly poor quality.


----------

